# Hello Everyone!



## Paul Bollinger (Jan 12, 2007)

My Name is Paul Bollinger, I live in the Sunshine State. I'm a widowed Father of a beautiful 2year old boy. I served honorably in the Coast Guard for 8 years, "Semper Paratus"! I work for a reptile importer/exporter where I am in charge of Boas/Pythons and Inverts. I have been interested in mantids for years. I hate being indoors, I love Fishing and Hunting. There is a lot more about me but I'm not real good at talking about myself. I hope to learn as much as possible from the expirence that obviously resides on this site and If I can help an up-and-coming mantid fan with any knowledge that I've gained, well I'd be happy to keep the cycle going. Afterall, that's why we're all here in the first place right?

Well thanks for a chance to introduce myself, I hope to get to get to know some of you better as time passes.

thanks,

Paul Bollinger


----------



## Ian (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Paul! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Paul. Thanks for your service. I served in the Army for eight years myself.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome you will learn lots here


----------



## Paul Bollinger (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, Nice to meet ya. 8)

Thanks for your service as well Rick. Were you in the 101st? when did you RELAD?

Later,

Paul


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2007)

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, Nice to meet ya. 8) Thanks for your service as well Rick. Were you in the 101st? when did you RELAD?
> 
> Later,
> 
> Paul


My last assignment was with the 82nd. Not sure what RELAD is.


----------

